# This years elk rut...



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

New to elk hunting, so please bear with me... Trying to figure out when the elk rut is going to happen in the High Uinta's this year. Your thoughts please


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know. I hear all the time people say it has to get cold for elk to start rutting. For the life of me I cant figure that out. It seems to me elk have to calf the same time each year so, wouldn't they have to breed at the same time each year? My guess is they always rut at the same time but when it is hot they just don't bugle fight or breed during the day. Perhaps they get active at 2 or 3 in the morning and settle back down before light. I don't know I am only guessing and trying to find logic in wild animals created by a higher power. If someone can explain it to both crod and me that would be great!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

It happens every late August and all September.... Was in the high Uintas for the past week... Plenty of ruting bulls and screaming bugles... The pressure is different and they may shut down but they are still rutting.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Everyone who has spent time with elk, myself included, has their own thoughts on this. I think a lot of the confusion comes from the belief that elk all rut at the same time, for the same amount of time, and one time only. There is a pre-rut, rut, and post-rut. Elk come in and out of it over the three to six weeks it's happening. Without going into to much detail, you can count on active rutting somewhere in the last two weeks of September. Again, everyone has different thoughts and somewhere in there is the science of it all.

PS A couple of excellent articles:
http://www.rmef.org/ElkFacts.aspx
http://www.outdoorlife.com/node/45550


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe it has more to do with the hours of daylight than the temperature. That doesn't change from year to year, even though the temperatures do.


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I believe it has more to do with the hours of daylight than the temperature. That doesn't change from year to year, even though the temperatures do.


So on that note... the elk in southern utah will go into the rut at the same time as the elk in the mountains of northern utah???

Timeline... When does it actually start/ peak/ end?


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

Last year they were calling during the hunt. This year may not get cold till even later. Meaning it might be pretty active during the rifle hunt.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

The rut generally happens in the same window each year, but locally the activity will vary. Case in point, they're active now in the Uintahs (as stated on this thread). I have a friend w/the Pahvant rifle tag and he just told me they are going crazy down there. I hunt east of Salt Lake City and haven't heard a peep yet. Go figure. It just depends...cooler weather does help though. Elk are BIG animals and when it gets warm, they overheat easy. The cooler the weather, the more active they will be...especially during the rut.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of people associate the rut with bulls bugling which they shouldn't. I have seen areas where the elk are as quiet as church mice and 20 miles away they are screaming their heads off. The actual rut may start as early as August and last into November it all depends on when the cows come into heat. A bull doesn't have to scream his head off to mate with a cow. I have seen it where they go about their business rounding up their ladies without making a sound and the only bugles that you hear in the woods is from other hunters.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

They are rutting (some call in pre-rut) in Southern Utah but are pretty quiet during the day, don't respond well to unrecognizable bugles from humans (they run away), and most activity happens in the late/early hours 3 - 6am. It been plenty cool enough but the amount of rain our mountains have been getting, they don't have to wonder far for food OR water. Hope you are successful!


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

klbzdad said:


> They are rutting (some call in pre-rut) in Southern Utah but are pretty quiet during the day, don't respond well to unrecognizable bugles from humans (they run away)


On that note, and being a newbie to elk hunting should I be trying to use calls? Or am I better off just staying quiet through the hunt?


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

My limited experience is do what they are doing. That can be an art I haven't figured out yet at least completely.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Even the experts can't predict weather, pressure, predation, or where the ranchers will have their field maggots crapping all over the place. I prefer cow calls over bugles unless you're trying to locate a herd but its my experience in S. Utah that the bulls are familiar enough with each other that an odd sounding one sends them running. Before I shot my cow two days ago, I had bought a new call and had a hard time not barking with it and scaring everything away. Once I got it down though, I got bugle and chirp replies with both bulls and nursery groups coming in. Scent control, play the wind, look for fresh sign, and mew and chirp. Good luck man!

Oh, and also it helps to have a trophy wife hunter with you and a video camera.....or so I hear. 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The rut is timed by photoperiod at a given latitude, and occurs during the time frame that will yield optimal calving conditions in the Spring. Observed activity can vary due to local conditions; hunting pressure, weather, etc.


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

klbzdad said:


> I prefer cow calls over bugles unless you're trying to locate a herd but its my experience in S. Utah that the bulls are familiar enough with each other that an odd sounding one sends them running. Before I shot my cow two days ago, I had bought a new call and had a hard time not barking with it and scaring everything away. Once I got it down though, I got bugle and chirp replies with both bulls and nursery groups coming in.


On that note, would it be a good idea to get a good cow call and start practicing with it? Or should I get a bugle also? Remember elk hunting is new to me. I have been a very successful whitetail hunter from northern Maine over the years... I understand the need for scent control, obeying the wind, and how to identify game sign in the wilderness, just trying to figure out the importance of calling vs. not calling as a new elk hunter.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Start with a decent bugle but spend the big bucks on your cow calls and get to practicing. There are videos out there by some of the best callers in the world (youtube or for purchase on amazon). Those callers aren't always hunters but they have a clear understanding of tone, timing, and pace and biology of how the calls are made by the animals. I wish I had a bull success under my belt but I don't hunt on an any bull unit and I haven't hit the LE Bull lotto yet. HOWEVER, I use my time on my unit to experiment and learn what to do and not to do. I would venture to guess that everyone who hunts elk will recommend field time learning to talk the talk with the real deal. Also, not all calls are going to work for everyone so plan on the investment not being cheap.

Goofy can make some excellent recommendations with his years of experience in the field!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I've yet to kill and elk and ill be the first to tell you that I'm FAR from an expert but here's my take on things... The first thing you need to understand is that there is a difference between the ACTUAL elk rut and just good ole rutting activity. They don't always coincide. It's my understanding that it's the autumnal equinox that puts cows into estrus, triggering the rut. This year, the autumnal equinox falls on Spetember 22nd and it's generally pretty close to the same time every year. Figuratively speaking, peak rut will be around the 22nd of this month. Now it's not like cows will all of a sudden just go into Estrus on the 22nd but you can bet there will be some hot cows around this time period. Some will go into estrus earlier, some later, some multiple times. I believe the elk rut is pretty consistent every year. Rutting activity is different and there are a lot of factors that can influence how vocal and active the elk are. Things like the weather, predation, the moon, hunting pressure, etc. all have an effect on elk activity during the rut. Long story short, I don't believe in a short, long, late or early rut but I believe that elk activity is strongly influenced by an animals natural instinct to survive. 

I think the advice that was given to do what the elk are doing is a good start. While calling is a lot of fun, I don't think it's always the most effective way to hunt elk, especially where the elk woods are becoming more and more crowded with people looking to call in a bull. Sitting water and travel routes along with spot and stalk can be effective hunting methods depending on where you're hunting. Seeing as how you're an accomplished whitetail hunter, i'd start start with using a treestand. I've never hunted whitetail but i'm sure many of the same rules apply. Id also buy some calls now but practice a lot at home before taking them out hunting. The best way to learn to call elk is out in the woods listening to the animals. Instructional DVD's are nice and helpful but there really isn't any substitute to the sounds being made by the animals themselves. Go spend some time on a limited entry unit (being careful not to bump animals or ruin someone else's hunt) and just watch and listen. You'll learn A LOT! 

You've received some good advice, run with it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Having just spent the weekend on the La Sals I can tell you it is just now starting to get moving. I think there is often a good deal of variance year to year, as I normally go down this first week of September and where I like to hunt is rockin' at full tilt by now. I think trial and error with years of experience with the particulars of an area will best answer your question.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I spoke to a biologist years ago. He stated that the rut will get started when the cows come into estrus (sp). They (the bulls) will then start to compete for breeding rights to those cows. Rutting activity will/can continue as long as cows are in estrus...may happen at different times during the fall, but generally it will begin late august till end of sept. Basically the elk know when that it is breeding season...the bulls get active when the opportunity to breed is open.

my .02 cents.

LA


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't forget there is a late rut as well. Cows coming into maturity will sometimes rut later. This keeps the bulls actively calling into October and November even sometimes!


----------

